# Cyclops Kitten



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Some may be offended by this, but its in an national Aussie newspaper


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

poor little bugger. Would have been wicked if it had lived.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> poor little bugger. Would have been wicked if it had lived.


you big softy :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Must be a wind up....... surely?


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Must be a wind up....... surely?


I think so as the eye is way too large and developed for the age of the kitten.

Even if born with one eye it would be closed on a kitten that age.

Either side of the re-touched eye you can just make out the edge of the original closed eyes


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

KenTT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Must be a wind up....... surely?
> ...


Not with my eyesight!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KenTT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Must be a wind up....... surely?
> ...


Admittedly something seems odd the although the Smh claims



> On the card were a number of pictures - including holiday snapshots, and four pictures of a one-eyed kitten.
> 
> The kitten pictures showed the animal from different perspectives.
> 
> Fabricating those images in sequence and in the camera's original picture format, from the varying perspectives, would have been virtually impossible, Stathis said.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Well eye dont think it is very funny :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Well eye dont think it is very funny :lol:


Poor, very poor :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Been done before:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


You must drive using the force 

I'll get my coat.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

KenTT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > KenTT said:
> ...


 :-*


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, it looks like it's been photoshopped - probably by some bloke who got bored photoshopping pictures of TT's to make TT Mk II's. :lol:


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Its Real

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/cyclopes.asp


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

4 eared cats or is that 4 eared cats :roll:

Reminds me of four candles 

http://www.messybeast.com/freak-face.htm


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

aye


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Definately real and can happen in human development too!

Many a specimen pot in pathology libraries with mutated fetus in.

:?

The face develops from folds and abnormalities and defects can lead to things like cleft lip, palates, skull deformities and severe cases cyclops (cyclops do not survive unless in jason and the argonauts :wink: )


----------

